# Good Rabbit Toys?



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

My parents have recently opened a small animal hotel in Kent and they have been trying to find some good rabbit toys to keep the visiting bunnies (& other small animals) entertained. They haven't managed to find many in the shops near them.

Are there any specfic ones that you could recommend? 

Also I run a website that sells cat and dog accessories at the moment, but soon we are hoping to increase our stock and get some small animal products. So any recommendations of small animal toys and other products would be useful for when we are choosing our new suppliers.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there!

My buns all loved tunnels! Rabbits also they love to chew on willow balls and grass mats, just have a look on the pets at home website where you will get an idea! Some buns love things like newspapers and telephone books and toilet rolls and blocks of wood to chew on! There are a varirty of chewing things you can buy for them!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

mine love their new grass ball thing, although they have completly destroyed it now, they like tunnels, things they can chew/throw, balls, best thing is to hide food in things like some hay in a cardbord box (old cereal box), treat balls with treats in, i stuff fresh leaves into a kitchen roll tube which is then hung from the side of their run, they love that!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Normans faves are anything he can chew or run through....anything else he isnt fussed by!

He has willow ball, grass mat, a large cardboard box, tunnel!
He also has a treat ball which I put afew excel pellets in everyday and he is now becoming quite an acomplished footballer. He was rubbish with it at first and got it stuck everywhere but he has learnt to jump over it and bring it back the other way and go round corners etc. 

The only thing I would say is that if they are opening a hotel - they may have to change the edibale toys for every single bunny! I know some rabbit boarding places ask you to bring your rabbits own toys so things feel familar which is a cheaper easier option! But for the pets site these kind of toys would be perfect at the right prices - everyone uses [email protected] soto try match or beat their prices and you cracked it!

x


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine have a kiddies plastic climbing frame and slide...personally that might be over the top!!! 

Mine are Giants so i buy dog toys, like the balls on ropes. They also love their tunnels.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got Bordem ball today for my buns and i stuffed it with green beans,carrots, hay, and apple and they love it!..you hang them up give's them something to do...they were only 99p!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL....I just opened the forum and saw Rabbit Toys....and thought completely the wrong thing! LOL...I was thinking of the rampant kind! Had to share because im giggling at myself here! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> LOL....I just opened the forum and saw Rabbit Toys....and thought completely the wrong thing! LOL...I was thinking of the rampant kind! Had to share because im giggling at myself here! x


dirty cow!! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

good old plastic plant pots , tunnels, treat balls, cardboard boxes. 

as for ordering, I have had a look thru the Rosewood trade books at work and they have quite a few toys, also Lazy Bones seem to have a good selection of wooden huts etc. And I think there is actually a make called Bordem Breakers who seem to do some smart stuff. 
Mine dont play with stuff like the plastic dumbells or jingle balls, they much prefer basic stuff  anything they can eat is good 

*Heidi*


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for your comments and recommendations! I have had a look at the rosewood catalogue, they do have some good stuff so will definately be getting some of their products.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I must admit all my rabbit toys are homemade.I find they pkay with home made toys much more than any shop bought toy.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

carrot tree=destroyed, lasted week and a half...
carrot patch+destroyed...lasted a bit longer
willow ball=destroyed
grass mat=destroyed
wooden garland=destroyed
kong=never played with

cardboard box=endless uses  he loves his carboard box...im currently trying to make it into a 2 tier one...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

purplepawstore said:


> Thanks guys for your comments and recommendations! I have had a look at the rosewood catalogue, they do have some good stuff so will definately be getting some of their products.


i think i will put in an order next time we order stuff for work  get it cheaper then!! if i have to have 6 of everything, then i have got 6 hutches 

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have willow balls, a cat activity centre, a treat ball that they have excel nuggets in.


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

At Bracken lodge our small pet boarding we give the rabbits logs to climb on and tunnels to run through. We went our our local carpet shop and asked for one of their cardboard rolls which carpets come on and they gave us two free. they were 4 metres long and we used a saw to cut them into bunny size pieces. Each new boarder gets a clean piece and used ones go in the recycleing bin


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Honey and Poppy have got tunnels, log rolls that i stuff with hay, large wooden playsticks, kiddies sand castle thing, cardboard boxs from Rymans with holes cut out, loo rolls and stuff i really want to get them a cardboard castle and maze type thing i know there a swizz but i think my buns will love them there from binky bunny but its an american site im not sure if theres a company over here that does them, good luck x


----------

